# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  iPHONE 4G solution

## gsm_bouali

*  iPHONE 4G solution    iphone 4g charging ic jumper solution  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 771x1023 .   Iphone4g Front Camera Salution  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x447 .   iphone 4 no backlight board damage cap missing solution  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 900x768 .  iPhone 4G no light done  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x439 .   iphone 4g ringer ic jumper     iPhone 4 Camera solution and measure points هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1280x721 .  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1280x721 .  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1280x721 . *

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  بارك الله فيك على الطرح الجميل  بالتوفيق

----------


## laboda

merciii

----------


## charafmak77

جراكم الله خيرا

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------

